# Who's doing a Turkey on their ECB for ThanksGiving?



## tread (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm planning on doing one for the first time. I have a pre-made brine mix, will ad some seasoning to the bird and will probably flavor my water.  I'd like to hear your horror stories, successes, and tips. Going to be an early and long day of smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Gave my ecb away so not me


----------



## mike65 (Nov 9, 2013)

That is the plan. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Gave my ecb away so not me


so....... why are you still in this forum?


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> That is the plan. We'll have to wait and see.


@Mike65 wait... what is the plan? LOL


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

Tread said:


> I'm planning on doing one for the first time. I have a pre-made brine mix, will ad some seasoning to the bird and will probably flavor my water.  I'd like to hear your horror stories, successes, and tips. Going to be an early and long day of smoking.


It needn't be either early nor long. Get your smoker above 300˚ (yes, you can even get an ECB up to that temp) and you're looking at a 4 to 5 hour smoke. Use lump and make sure your coals can get enough air. And lose the water pan. the water will just slow things down and it'll evaporate after a couple hours anyway. Plus, flavoring the water does nothing for the flavor of the food. Water and alcohol are the only things that end up in the steam, all the flavors stay right in the pan. And don't over think it. There's no need to ruin Thanksgiving by fretting over the bird.


Tread said:


> so....... why are you still in this forum?


Same reason I am. I got rid of my ECB too.


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to use parts of this guys process. he smoked for around 10 hours. http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73317


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

He also cured his turkey. Smoking a bird low and slow, especially one over 20lbs. is a food safety minefield, so just be careful. If you don't cure the turkey you'll want it to be in and out of the 40˚-140˚ "danger zone" as quickly as possible, generally under 4 hours.


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to brine mine 24 hours.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

Brining and curing are not the same thing. The post you linked specifically states he used Morton's Tenderquick. So, if you're following his advice but not including a cure, you're risking bacterial growth. I'm sure you're aware of all this, just pointing it out for others who might not be aware that a cured turkey and an uncured turkey are 2 completely different things and require different time and temperature controls.


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

the more I research the more I think I'll be smoking at a higher temp.. 300+


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

Keep us posted and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tread said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Gave my ecb away so not me
> ...



Anyone can reply to threads in groups even if they arent a member of the group or have an ECB anymore.


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Anyone can reply to threads in groups even if they arent a member of the group or have an ECB anymore.


I understand that. But your post contributed nothing to the thread. I got an email on my phone telling me there was a post. I took time out of my day to login and read that. Really?


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Keep us posted and let us know how it turns out!!


I will thanks for the input. It seems 275-350 are good temps for big birds and to avoid low temps in the bird. If 4 hours and not to 140 internal throw in the oven.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

What brand pre-made brine do you have?

Have you tried the slaughter house brine?


----------



## tread (Nov 11, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> What brand pre-made brine do you have?
> 
> Have you tried the slaughter house brine?


This is actually my first time using a brine or smoking a turkey. I found a bottle of brine mix at TJ Maxx for $5. I'm not sure what the brand is. I'll have to look.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

good luck with thee pre-made one. I have used the slaughter house one and its excellent. Id recommend you trying it sometime. Also recommend getting a small chicken to try that pre-made brine on.You wouldnt want your Thanksgiving Day bird to be bad.


----------



## stephen1855 (Nov 12, 2013)

im planning on doing one but i dont really know where to start still reallly new to smoking any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tread (Nov 13, 2013)

stephen1855 said:


> im planning on doing one but i dont really know where to start still reallly new to smoking any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated


Same here. All you can do is read as much as you can. Have all your gear and ingredients ready to go. Have plenty of beer on hand.


----------



## tread (Nov 15, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> good luck with thee pre-made one. I have used the slaughter house one and its excellent. Id recommend you trying it sometime. Also recommend getting a small chicken to try that pre-made brine on.You wouldnt want your Thanksgiving Day bird to be bad.


Here's the Brine I'm going to use













Brine.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 15, 2013


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks interesting. Good luck with it


----------



## tread (Nov 18, 2013)

The pressures on now. 18-20lb Turkey ordered from the local butcher. Fresh not frozen $$. I think I might try the bacon butter. Anybody used that under the skin?


----------



## magslam (Nov 19, 2013)

Tread said:


> I'm planning on doing one for the first time. I have a pre-made brine mix, will ad some seasoning to the bird and will probably flavor my water.  I'd like to hear your horror stories, successes, and tips. Going to be an early and long day of smoking.


I am also planning using my modified ECB. This year I am using both bottom and top crates. On the lower goes a 16 lbs, and on the top a 12 lbs. I need to run the smoker 325-350. Wish me luck!!


----------



## tread (Nov 19, 2013)

magslam said:


> I am also planning using my modified ECB. This year I am using both bottom and top crates. On the lower goes a 16 lbs, and on the top a 12 lbs. I need to run the smoker 325-350. Wish me luck!!


Good luck. How much lump are you going to start out with? I can get to 220-220 pretty easy with a low amount using the minion. I think I'm going to stack it pretty high this time.


----------



## magslam (Nov 19, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> What brand pre-made brine do you have?
> 
> Have you tried the slaughter house brine?


I tried that one last year: total success. My family ask me to repeat it again but I this year I will not brine, just salt and fridge 24 hrs. How am I going to know if I don't try?


----------



## magslam (Nov 19, 2013)

Tread said:


> Good luck. How much lump are you going to start out with? I can get to 220-220 pretty easy with a low amount using the minion. I think I'm going to stack it pretty high this time.


I use KB briquettes. I am planning for 54 unlit ones and about 12 lits. I hope to start low and reach 300-325 in the first half hr. I have use minion before but now I just use what they call "standard method" which is nothing but lit coals on top of unlit ones.


----------



## magslam (Nov 19, 2013)

Tread said:


> Here's the Brine I'm going to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just follow the instructions, I guess you'll have to add water, try bottled water to avoid the clorine taste from tap water.


----------



## tread (Nov 20, 2013)

magslam said:


> Just follow the instructions, I guess you'll have to add water, try bottled water to avoid the clorine taste from tap water.


it actually says to use Vegetable stock. So a non issue. Plus if I had to use water I'm on a well. I get the 5 gallon jugs from Ice Mountain anyway.


----------



## tread (Nov 20, 2013)

My next issue might be the size of the bird. My meat guy said it will be 18-20 lbs. Have any of you smoked a large bird on your ECB? Will it fit?


----------



## magslam (Nov 20, 2013)

Tread said:


> it actually says to use Vegetable stock. So a non issue. Plus if I had to use water I'm on a well. I get the 5 gallon jugs from Ice Mountain anyway.


Veggie stock is great.


----------



## magslam (Nov 20, 2013)

Tread said:


> My next issue might be the size of the bird. My meat guy said it will be 18-20 lbs. Have any of you smoked a large bird on your ECB? Will it fi


 After what I've read, the best size to smoke a turkey is 12-14 lbs. I've even read that's better to have two 12-14 than a 20+, if needed. This year I am cooking a 16.7lbs and basically giving it the same treatment as my 12; thaw in the fridge for 4 days, kosher salted (1 tsp per pound) and fridge for 24 hours.

Because I will have extra people at home, I will make two turkeys. I did measure them inside my ecb already and the 16 lbs fits better @ the bottom crate. 18 lbs would be the limit for what I see. If you're going to cook only one bird, you can have an 18 lbs on the bottom crate and remove the top crate. Also, I will keep the water pan empty, lined with foil.


----------



## tread (Nov 20, 2013)

I would have went with a smaller turkey. But to get a fresh non frozen from my local butcher they start at 18 lbs and go up.  Is the middle rack the way to go? I thought it was best to use water with onions, oranges and whatever else cut up in it?


----------



## magslam (Nov 20, 2013)

Tread said:


> I would have went with a smaller turkey. But to get a fresh non frozen from my local butcher they start at 18 lbs and go up.  Is the middle rack the way to go? I thought it was best to use water with onions, oranges and whatever else cut up in it?


Nothing beats a fresh turkey. I have use the middle rack with beer can chicken and they came out great. A big turkey in the top rack will have the breast too close to the dome, and if it touches the dome, the meat will burn. Like I say, if I would make an 18 lbs, I would use the middle rack; keep an instant thermometer handy. If you have a probe thermometer even better.

I do place onions and celery sticks inside the turkey cavity. I have use the water pan with water and without, and I think it makes no difference on the taste.


----------



## tread (Nov 20, 2013)

magslam said:


> Nothing beats a fresh turkey. I have use the middle rack with beer can chicken and they came out great. A big turkey in the top rack will have the breast too close to the dome, and if it touches the dome, the meat will burn. Like I say, if I would make an 18 lbs, I would use the middle rack; keep an instant thermometer handy. If you have a probe thermometer even better.
> 
> I do place onions and celery sticks inside the turkey cavity. I have use the water pan with water and without, and I think it makes no difference on the taste.


doesn't the water pan help with the moisture in the meat?


----------



## magslam (Nov 20, 2013)

Tread said:


> doesn't the water pan help with the moisture in the meat?


That's the myth. I have tried both and see no difference. Also the water pan is a heat sink, supposed to help keep temps steady when doing low and slow. For the turkey I need 325-350 so I am good without water.


----------



## tread (Nov 20, 2013)

so no water just empty pan with foil? Do you use sand or a paver?


----------



## magslam (Nov 21, 2013)

Tread said:


> so no water just empty pan with foil? Do you use sand or a paver?


Nope. Just a foiled empty water pan.


----------



## bobank03 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

An empty foiled pan is a bit of a heat diffuser. Adding sand or a paver will help hold the absorbed heat and keep temps stable during flare-ups or cool down periods as the charcoal burns. There is always more than one way to do things. I prefer the foiled paver, mainly because I happen to have several that I can use. 

I have tried with water and an empty foiled pan and the foiled paver worked the best for me. I suspect your results may vary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My thermometer at the cooking grate told me that my ECB liked the paver the best. 

I bought a gas burner that I can use for higher heat in my ECB. 

I am not cooking on thanksgiving but my family is deep frying a bird this year. I suspect that will be real tasty! 

Make sure you take lots of pics for us as you go through the process with your bird.


----------



## tread (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I might buy a paver tonight and use it wrapped in foil. I might add a small pan with water and some cut up onions and garlic on the grate above the water pan to catch drippings for gravy. So hopefully have the best of both. thoughts?


----------



## bobank03 (Nov 25, 2013)

sounds like a plan. Let us know how that works out.


----------



## tread (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok lets recap shall we? What I have on my list for Turkey day,

ECB modded

Lump Charcoal (Cowboy)

Pecan chunks

water pan wrapped in foil

2 small pavers wrapped in foil

small water pan on 2nd rack for drippings

Cut up Onions, carrots, celery, garlic for water pan on middle rack

Brine mix

large zip lock bag

5 gallon bucket

EVOO

some turkey dry rub

18-20 lb bird (wont know how much till I pick up from butcher)

plenty of good beer on hand

What am I missing?


----------



## bobank03 (Nov 28, 2013)

ok brother, you're on the hook! Lot's of pics!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving All!


----------



## tread (Nov 28, 2013)

IMG_20131128_070640.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 28, 2013





Turkey on at 6:30. It ended up being 16 lbs. Since I didn't know how my Ecb would do temp wise I got an early start. After 4 hours I put a thermometer in the deepest part of the beast. Hit 170. I kept the Ecb around 250-300° the whole time. Thing worked like a champ. Now I know it won't take very long to smoke a turkey. Only used 2 full pans of coal and 2 chunks of pecan. Birds golden brown and wrapped in foil in a towel in a cooler. Dinners at 1:00. I have pix that aren't loading from my phone. Sorry might have to wait on those. How's everybody doing with their?


----------



## tread (Nov 28, 2013)

1st 













20131128_101422.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 28, 2013





look.


----------



## tread (Nov 28, 2013)

Kind of bummed it hit temp so quick. Hope the cooler trick works 













20131128_101429.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## tread (Nov 28, 2013)

Close up of the drippings. Hope it makes the gravy killer. Neck and parts n there too. 













20131128_101433.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## tread (Nov 28, 2013)

Success. Came out of the cooler hot moist and juicy. Held temp at 165° everybody loved the pecan smoke flavor. 












20131128_133623.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## bobank03 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice job, good looking bird. Unfortunately, I was off to the in-laws so no cooking this year for me, but I think you have convinced me to do a bird on mine. How was the gravy? I bet it was good as well?


----------



## magslam (Dec 1, 2013)

Tread said:


> IMG_20131128_070640.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job. I had two turkeys, one on each crate. It took me about the same time, 4 hrs. And the temp was around 300 most of the time. It came out great. I started with a foiled empty water pan; after an hr into the cook, drippings from the bottom crate start burning in the foiled paper. I did add some water then to avoid the fumes.

Seems I will have to adjust the height on my charcoal pan and lowered a bit. I do have a pic that will post later.

I am sure you'll keep smoking now!!


----------



## klea (Jan 21, 2014)

not sure how you did it. I did a 17 pound on the same grill and it took me almost 9 hours, but no big deal we were not eating until after 5 anyway.


----------



## tread (Jan 21, 2014)

KLEA said:


> not sure how you did it. I did a 17 pound on the same grill and it took me almost 9 hours, but no big deal we were not eating until after 5 anyway.


what temp did you keep it at? Also I had 2 pavers covered in foil in the water bowl. I added a water bowl on the 2nd grate, it also caught the drippings.


----------



## klea (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard to say on the temp, it just says cold, ideal, hot. So it was in the lower to mid ideal the all the time, and the drippings feel in the the water pan. Never thought about pavers.


----------



## tread (Jan 21, 2014)

KLEA said:


> Hard to say on the temp, it just says cold, ideal, hot. So it was in the lower to mid ideal the all the time, and the drippings feel in the the water pan. Never thought about pavers.


You need to get a thermometer. at the bottom side of Ideal is probably around 200. I think that's where mine hits on my thermometers. Check out my post about mods.


----------



## klea (Jan 21, 2014)

will do thanks.


----------



## magslam (Jan 22, 2014)

You're totally right; that's the ECB challenge / trade. Google ECB mods, also check in youtube. There are a few things that can make you have some control on the temps with this smoker. And if you like it, after 10 or 20 cooks of all sort, turkeys, chicken, brisket, boston butt, well, the next level is a Weber (with the known amount of "dough").


----------



## klea (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used this grill for almost 3 years, it has done great. The only draw back is the temp control. I think it is time for a upgraded.


----------



## magslam (Jan 22, 2014)

There's a thread about people making a mini Weber out of a Smokey Joe. Seems fun and not too expensive. What's amazing is temp control on that thing is easier than with the ECB.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 10, 2017)

Who's doing a turkey on the ECB this year? 
Lmao


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

Is their a group Leader for ECB group?


----------

